# Good-bye spearfishing GOM and friends



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

A year and a half ago I bought a speargun from a forum member with the intention of getting into the sport when I had some time. Little did I know that spearfishing would become such a big part of what became my Florida experience. I made it out with a group of guys for my first kill: Clay-doh, Brandy, Armando, and Telum Pisces. Since then I've had the privilege of diving with other members of the forum, Craasch210, Sniper-Spear-It, Sniper, Pierce07, and Holy Spear-It. I've experienced things while diving that I will never forget: being chased by sharks, my first kill....diving with Clay!

In a few short days I will make my way to the great Pacific Northwest to continue my training. I will bring with methe skills that I have learned down here and hone them up there. I will continue checking in on my friends down here and hope to dive with them again. If not here, perhaps in another more exotic location where the tuna are large and women are beautiful.

In closing I wanted to thank the members of this forum for their insight and knowledge, and their willingness to share with other members. It is as asset to the fishing community and appreciated by many. There are many that I haven't mentioned by name, I don't mean to offend the list of contributors is long. 

Thanks to the local dive stores for all the tank rentals, information, and help over the past couple of years.

Keep slinging steel, and posting those reports I'll be living vicariously through you. See ya Pensacola and the GOM, thanks for everything!


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Personally, I'd rather be going somewhere the women were large and the tuna were beautiful, but that's just me. 

Godspeed buddy! Fairwinds and following seas to you. Hurry back as soon as you can. You know there's no place like home.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Be safe and come back soon.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Good luck with your career. It was fun shooting with you!!!


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Its been nice meeting and diving with you.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

We've had a few great diving adventures together Josh. That first dive with a gun you made was my first GOM dive. Clay, Brandy and Armando broke us in right. :banghead That day with all 5 of us cramed onto Armando's boat will forever be stuck in my brain. That was the beginning of the end of both of our spearfishing obsessions. It's been great diving with you. Good luck and safe travels.


----------



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

Josh it has been a pleasure to meet you and dive with you...even if you can't shoot crap! I am just kidding...get back soon and safe buddy.


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

i hope i didnt start a trend by moving away. i wish i could come back for the diving.

it was a goos time had by all when you were onboard. just remember that breakawy tip will come in handy on the west coast. those sea bass get big.always carry 2 knives, 1 for the kelp, and one for the f-n great whites that think you are a seal.

congrts on the move

SSI

Jeff


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

We will certainly miss you, be well and be safe and May the Good Lord Bless and keep you in all the you do. Make sure you come back and visit.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *holy Spear-it (6/11/2009)*Josh it has been a pleasure to meet you and dive with you...even if you can't shoot crap! I am just kidding...get back soon and safe buddy.


Kevin, lets be honest, you are RIGHT, Inever really could shoot crap, but you guys always took care of me on the boat. I started to come around but haven't had the opportunity to get out recently. I'll never forget when you took me to the O for my first time and we hit the Chevron on the wayback. You had one on the stringer and another on the shaft before I even knew where I was!

Jeff, not to worry, I painted "Not a Seal" on my thick wetsuit, so there shouldn't be an issue with the Great Whites.

Thanks to all for the good wishes, it is "you people" that I'll always remember as I travel around the states and abroad looking for those beautiful tuna!


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Josh, I never had a chance to meet you but heard a lot of great things from "team chunky love." Good luck and have a great time. Hopefully you will be able to get back here some day.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Gonna miss diving with you Josh! We always had a blast, and watched each others backs when the 8 to 10 footers came! Glad we got to shoot a tourney together, and tell Neva sorry for all the times I said wed be back by 4 or 5, and it was 9 or 10! 

When you get vacation time, you know you and her and the kids always got a place to stay here! (Drama free..hee hee)

Stay safe man, I hate we couldn't get out one more time. When you leave?


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Clay, I'm not even gonna try to find another dive partner like you man, one in a million man. I'm gonna try to take you up on the vacationinvite, once I get to NC with a boat of my own, you guys are all welcome up there too. I appreciated all the calls, even though I couldn't capitalize on 75% of them. 

I leave Friday, packing out the couple days before that, getting everything in order until then. I'll miss the lingcod season in WA, their regulations are even worse then the snapper regs down here. I'll callyou before I head out so we can laydown the framework for upcoming get togethers. Woulda been nice to get the crew out for one more trip, just wasn't in the cards. If you want to see what I'll be getting into, go to vimeo.com and search Alaskan Spearfishing, it's a 30 minute video, but worth it to watch how they do it on the other side of the world...i.e. the pacific northwest.:moon


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Good Luck brother. Give us a call when you are in town.


----------

